# 05 Front Tire Clearance Help



## Formulator (Jun 5, 2011)

Purchased an '05 GTO a couple months ago and notice right away the new tires were feathering badly. After some research on the forums, I check the tire to strut clearance and it was super tight. I got the Lovell's No Rub kit and some replacement Monroe struts to hopefully solve the poor tire wear and the tire clearance issues. I finished installing them yesterday and I had to max out the camber adjustment on both sides. On the drivers side I got -0.1 camber and about 3/16" of clearance and on the passengers side I got -0.3 camber and about 3/32" of clearance. Something doesn't seem right, I thought I would have much more clearance than this. Has anyone had a similar problem? Any help would be great!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Stock tires and wheels??


----------



## Formulator (Jun 5, 2011)

Yes, stock 17" wheels and stock sized tires.


----------

